# Relocate or Replace Vinyl Fence Posts



## Zeigh (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello,

I have a line of vinyl horse fence that I need to move a few feet over (specifically, ten 5"x5" hollow square posts after the rails are taken out). The ground is pretty rough here, so it is worth it in the long run to dig these posts out and relocate them with the concrete chunks attached or just buy new posts? I will have access to a backhoe and auger.


Peace,
Dr. Z.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You will have a Dicken's of a time getting them reset properly with the concrete on them. Unless the concrete is easily broken away. 

More feasible to build new with wood posts, then saw off the vinyl and slide right over the wood. This may be how it is built already, need to look it over. 


Might you add your location to your description to the left of your question?

This aids the talent here in giving more accurate aid. THANKS


ED


----------



## Zeigh (Jun 20, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> More feasible to build new with wood posts, then saw off the vinyl and slide right over the wood. ED


De-Nagorg,

HA, what a great idea! 

Yes, the current posts are nothing but vinyl stuck right in concrete, so I could simply cut the posts off at ground level. Then I could reuse them with a custom made "mounting peg" that they slip right over. THANKS!

Why do I keep hearing this phrase in my head all the time; "Keep it simple, stupid"?


Peace,
Dr. Z.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Thank you for the address addition. 

Seems to me that the vinyl posts stuck in concrete is not very strong. Sure hope that you are not planning to have a horse or two in there. But with the wooden posts as a center it will be much stronger. 

Am glad that you like the suggestion of a wood post inside the vinyl.

ED


----------

